# Monster trout and solid boxes! Matagorda is on FIRE!!! Pic heavy



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

To say the fishing has been great over the last couple of weeks would be an understatement! Depending on the weather, the team has been able to put clients on fish either wading or drifting. When the winds allow, drifting has been a blast for customers catching trout and reds. Not tail pinching 15 inch trout either, I'm talking about solid trout with some closing in or passing the 25 inch mark. When the winds are to strong, the wading game has been great as well. This is where most of our 27+ inch trout have come from as you can see below in the pictures. We encourage all our clients to release any fish over 25 inches to fight another day and to help keep our fishery strong. Almost all of the big fish in the pictures below were released except for a couple that were hooked to deep or just didn't display enough fight when we tried to release them so we made the decision to keep them.

Our bay is in the best shape we have seen it in years thanks to all the rain we have received over the last year plus. Fresh water inflow and flushing is vital to the overall health of not only the bay, but the entire ecosystem. The fish we are catching are super healthy. In fact, some of the trout look un-proportional because their heads are small while their bodies are fat like footballs. Unlike in years past where the trout were all head and long skinny bodies.

It's been a GREAT start to the spring and it's only going to get better! We have openings for the rest of the spring and into the summer for anyone interested in getting in on the action. Our summer(May-Aug) weekends are already starting to fill up, so if you're interested in fishing with us then, don't wait because those dates go fast!

Contact Daniel to book or get more details
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected]

Follow us on social media(Facebook, Instagram & LinkedIn) for daily reports, updates and pictures.

Hope you enjoy all the pictures and contact us now if you're ready to come down and be in your own!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The pre-front bite was ON this morning both wading and drifting! SOLID trout were hungry and aggressive. Not complaining, but the wading group didn't catch but one fish under 20 inches and it was barely under at 19 inches. Most of the fish went in the 22-24 inch range and were fat & healthy. Wading group did release 3 fish over 25 inches, with the biggest going just over 27 inches. Drifting group released one right at 27 inches as well and they were catching fish on shrimp and lures. Right now we are honestly thinking that the Matagorda Bay system might be in the best shape we have ever seen it. It's amazing what some good timely rains and flushes can do for a bay system and ecosystem. The bay is full of bait and life and we're extremely excited about the rest of this spring and summer.

Still have one boat available for this Sunday(4/3) if anyone is interested.

Next weeks availability currently looks like this,
just have one boat available each day during the week and two boats available Sat & Sun.

Contact Daniel to book or get more details:
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We didn't fish Fri due to the weather forecast, but got back after them on Sat. The morning bite was a little slow with a stiff north wind still blowing, but Caleb was still able to put group on a decent box of fish in less than favorable conditions. Sat afternoon the bite turned back on in full force! Both Caleb and Fletcher put their group on full limits of trout with a few kicker reds and sandies to boot while drifting with shrimp. Sun the morning bite was a little better as Caleb was almost able to put his group on their limit of trout while drifting.

We still have a few openings left this week(Tues & Thur) and this weekend(Sat & Sun) for anyone interested in catching some fish. Our calendar is starting to fill up for the rest of this month and the summer as well, so if you're wanting to catch fish with us, don't procrastinate contacting us.

To book or get more details, contact Daniel
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected]

Follow us on social media to get daily reports: 
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Run-N-Gun-Adventures-LLC-217081605008761/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/

Enjoy the pictures and we look forward to hearing from you!


----------

